# Disney Cars error



## kd8aur (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello: 
I have never had trouble installing a program before. I have not worked with more than a handful of games however. 

When i loaded the THQ Disney Cars it said it loaded successfully, but when I launched it it wouldn't run. 

I found this error somewhere along the way (I have already spend 5 hours on this!)------------

(Jan 12, 2008 8:35:04 AM), Install, com.installshield.product.actions.Files, err, java.io.IOException: Incorrect function
STACK_TRACE: 20
java.io.IOException: Incorrect function
at java.io.FileInputStream.readBytes(Native Method)
at java.io.FileInputStream.read(Unknown Source)
at com.installshield.boot.streamhandler.ISInflaterInputStream.fill(Unknown Source) at com.installshield.boot.streamhandler.ISInflaterInputStream.read(Unknown Source)
at java.io.FilterInputStream.read(Unknown Source)
at com.installshield.product.actions.Files.copy(Unknown Source)
at com.installshield.product.actions.Files.copyFileWithFileService(Unknown Source)
at com.installshield.product.actions.Files.copyFilesPayload(Unknown Source)
at com.installshield.product.actions.Files.install(Unknown Source)
at com.installshield.product.service.product.PureJavaProductServiceImpl.installProductAction(Unknown Source)
at com.installshield.product.service.product.PureJavaProductServiceImpl$InstallProduct.getResultForProductAction(Unknown Source)
at com.installshield.product.service.product.InstallableObjectVisitor.visitComponent(Unknown Source)
at com.installshield.product.service.product.InstallableObjectVisitor.visitInstallableComponents(Unknown Source)
at com.installshield.product.service.product.InstallableObjectVisitor.visitProductBeans(Unknown Source)
at com.installshield.product.service.product.PureJavaProductServiceImpl$InstallProduct.install(Unknown Source)
at com.installshield.product.service.product.PureJavaProductServiceImpl$Installer.execute(Unknown Source)
at com.installshield.wizard.service.AsynchronousOperation.run(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

When I searched this forum, i found a similar error and this was suggested as a solution:

QUOTE It looks like some of the installshield files are missing from the CD.

For example, you get the java.io.FileNotFoundException error when a file with the specified pathname does not exist, or when an attempt is made to open a read-only file for writing.

Try copying the files from the CD onto the Hard drive and installing from there.

Is this an original or a copy?[/QUOTE]
The person never replied. Mine is an original software. But I don't understand this directions well enough to execute them. Can you say more about whhich files to copy and where to put them? END QUOTE

I also found this error somewhere on my pc:
Event Type:	Information
Event Source:	DrWatson
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	4097
Date: 1/12/2008
Time: 8:23:48 AM
User: N/A
Computer:	Home Computer
Description:
The application, C:\Program Files\THQ\Disney\Cars\Cars.exe, generated an application error The error occurred on 01/12/2008 @ 08:23:48.390 The exception generated was c0000005 at address 00695496 (Cars)

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 0d 00 0a 00 0d 00 0a 00 ........
0008: 41 00 70 00 70 00 6c 00 A.p.p.l.
0010: 69 00 63 00 61 00 74 00 i.c.a.t. this went on and on and on and on

I also found this message:
Cannot open mailslot of Ask User client. Product 0x1, Session 0, Error 0x2


This is what THQ says about a video card:
"Cars only supports ATI or NVIDIA video cards. The latest drivers are required:

For best performance and video quality, please make sure you have the latest drivers for your video card when running Cars. If you have an ATI or NVIDIA video card, you can find drivers on their websites. http://www.ati.com/ http://www.nvidia.com/

Cars does not support on board video cards. If you using a computer with the video chipset on the motherboard then you may experience and number of problems running the game. "

Here is some of my system info:
OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	HOME computer
System Manufacturer	Compaq Presario 061

Name	Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family
PNP Device ID	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2582&SUBSYS_2A08103C&REV_04\3&11583659&1&10
Adapter Type	Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset, Intel Corporation compatible
Adapter Description	Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family
Adapter RAM	128.00 MB (134,217,728 bytes)
Installed Drivers	ialmrnt5.dll
Driver Version	6.14.10.4421
INF File	oem39.inf (i915G0 section)
Color Planes	1
Color Table Entries	4294967296
Resolution	1152 x 864 x 60 hertz
Bits/Pixel	32
Memory Address	0xCFE00000-0xCFE7FFFF
I/O Port	0x0000CC00-0x0000CC07
Memory Address	0xD0000000-0xDFFFFFFF
Memory Address	0xCFDC0000-0xCFDFFFFF
IRQ Channel	IRQ 16
I/O Port	0x000003B0-0x000003BB
I/O Port	0x000003C0-0x000003DF
Memory Address	0xA0000-0xBFFFF
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ialmnt5.sys (6.14.10.4421, 1.29 MB (1,353,820 bytes), 10/22/2004 12:59 AM)

Name	Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family
PNP Device ID	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2782&SUBSYS_2A08103C&REV_04\3&11583659&1&11
Adapter Type	Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset, Intel Corporation compatible
Adapter Description	Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family
Adapter RAM	128.00 MB (134,217,728 bytes)
Installed Drivers	ialmrnt5.dll
Driver Version	6.14.10.4421
INF File	oem39.inf (i915G1 section)
Color Planes	Not Available
Color Table Entries	Not Available
Resolution	Not Available
Bits/Pixel	Not Available
Memory Address	0xCFE80000-0xCFEFFFFF
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ialmnt5.sys (6.14.10.4421, 1.29 MB (1,353,820 bytes), 10/22/2004 12:59 AM)

System Model	PP196AA-ABA SR1350NX NA510
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	x86 Family 15 Model 4 Stepping 1 GenuineIntel ~3065 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date	American Megatrends Inc. 3.10, 11/12/2004
SMBIOS Version	2.3
Windows Directory	C:\WINDOWS
System Directory	C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume2
Locale	United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)"
User Name	Compaq_Owner
Time Zone	Eastern Standard Time
Total Physical Memory	1,024.00 MB
Available Physical Memory	351.49 MB
Total Virtual Memory	2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory	1.96 GB
Page File Space	2.38 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys

If anyone can make sense of all this I thank you greatly in advance.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Out of reading all of that I could not find any info on the video card.
It does specify that you can only use nvidia, or ati video, from what
you posted it seems like its a onboard intel video device. I may be 
wrong, I just kinda skim hijack logs, not my thing really. But if I am
wrong you may have a bad cd, or cdrom drive.
What you may try is this. Create a folder, call it Cars. I would put
this in a Temp directory if you have one out front in C: or D: preferably
if you have a partition for that or another harddrive. Put your Cars
cd in the drive, copy all contents of the cd into that New Cars folder.
Take the cd out of the drive. Go back to your Cars folder look for 
setup and click on it, it may install from there, this has worked for me
in the past, no guarantees but worth a shot.


----------



## kd8aur (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you for your time with this.

I made a folder and copied all the files from the cd rom disc to the folder. It began running the installation wizard and then after a short bit it gave this error:
Install shield Wizard
java.lang.NOClassDef Found Error: run Exception in thread "main"
I hit ok and everything stopped and nothing was installed.
thanks again


----------



## kd8aur (Jan 12, 2008)

When I looked for information in my system information under Video Card it say
Model: Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family
Memory 128 MB
Driver c\windows\system32\drivers\ialmnt5.sys
Version 6.14.10.3943


----------

